# xorg & NVidia GT 330M



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

I just bought a Vaio with a 330M and installed the drivers (195.36.24) and reconfigured xorg.conf (which I just cant post now, but its a vanilla nvidia-config), but xorg crashes (reboot) when launched, after just a few seconds of black screen..

do someone has any idea? im quite out of them.. options, configs..

NVidia states 330M is supported by 195.36.24, and these are the same drivers of another machine I use (with a GeForce 9400 GT) withouth a problem.. still, I dont know what to do..

thnx


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

What version of Freebsd? What architecture? What version of Xorg (specifically xorg-server)?

Anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

right, sorry

FreeBSD 7.2 i386, xorg 1.7.5

ill post X log asap thnx


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

heres X log, at least up to the point it crashed..


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr
/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 04 June 2010  03:31:17AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  4 16:21:34 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a29:104d:9067 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xe2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/33554432, 
I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:29:43 PDT 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:01:21 PDT 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) Jun 04 16:21:35 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) Jun 04 16:21:35 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Jun 04 16:21:35 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) Jun 04 16:21:36 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 330M (GT216) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jun 04 16:21:36 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes
(--) Jun 04 16:21:36 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.16.45.00.05
(II) Jun 04 16:21:36 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
```


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

NVidia recommends deleting "dri" in xorg.conf, and so I did, but DRI & DRI2 gets loaded anyway..

as you can see from the log, the moment it detects the 330M, everything crashes.. black screen and reboot.. im really depressed.. I got this notebook 75% because it had the 330M and I knew it was supported by 195.36.24.. and never had problems @ work, using the same drivers on the same FreeBSD version but with a GeForce 9400 GT..

Id rather not to wipe out FreeBSD and install windows.. but im just out of ideas..


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

I moved to FreeBSD 8.0 and the ports nvidia-driver (195.36.15)

now I get a black screen, but the system does not hang, and I have a valid Xorg log file with a reason.. even if I dont know what to do next.. any idea?


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr
/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  4 23:23:30 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0a29) rev 162, Mem @ 0xe2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/33554432, 
I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 09:19:51 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 09:22:53 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) Jun 04 23:23:31 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) Jun 04 23:23:31 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Jun 04 23:23:31 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 330M (GT216) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes
(--) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.16.45.00.05
(II) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 330M at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0):     none
(EE) Jun 04 23:23:32 NVIDIA(0): No display devices found for this X screen.
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
(II) UnloadModule: "fb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

as you can see fromt he last line:

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

hmm..


----------



## pippo (Jun 4, 2010)

I just had a horrendous time getting xorg configured both with and without dual head (TwinView).
Turn off the AllowEmptyInput.
Read the xorg manual... believe me, you will find the answers there if you have the patience and can tweak your xorg.conf manually... that's what I had to do. I have 2 posts somewhere in the forums ... search under pippo .


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2010)

pippo said:
			
		

> I just had a horrendous time getting xorg configured both with and without dual head (TwinView).
> Turn off the AllowEmptyInput.



Yes, stop using AllowEmptyInput (the bad one) and if you need to disable hal input device autodetection, use Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" (the good one).

But that's almost certainly not causing the screen problem.  The log shows no monitor detected; maybe it's on the wrong output?


----------



## pippo (Jun 5, 2010)

Oddly, I never did disable hal (maybe once) but I never could find a difference. Hal never worked right (Stanley Kubrick?).
BTW, I find the use of the [] to show code is rather a pita as the lines are so wide that it is almost impossible to scroll through the code without using the scroll bars as the lines are far too long for the browser window.
Really annoying.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2010)

It's not much work to line-break the overflowing lines inside 
	
	



```
tags, really. Reading any system output or config files without them is an even bigger pita.
```


----------



## bany (Jun 5, 2010)

ok DD next time Ill pay attention..

for whoever is interested, I solved the problem specifying a custom EDID, I actually couldnt get a valid EDID for my lcd from a windows partition (couse I dont have one) but Ive found online an EDID for a VPCF11E (mine is VPCF11J) and as far as I can see the lcd is the same, since everything works great!

thnx everybody


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2010)

bany said:
			
		

> ok DD next time Ill pay attention..
> 
> for whoever is interested, I solved the problem specifying a custom EDID, I actually couldnt get a valid EDID for my lcd from a windows partition (couse I dont have one) but Ive found online an EDID for a VPCF11E (mine is VPCF11J) and as far as I can see the lcd is the same, since everything works great!



Excellent!  You might consider posting your xorg.conf and other information about that notebook to http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/ to help the next person who has trouble.


----------

